# Hardware Codec Not Supported on Android App



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I get this error on a lot of channels on my rooted Verizon Galaxy S6. Anyone else see it too?

Edit: seems only happens when it's OOH and on live TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does it only happen with a specifuc quality setting? Each quality uses a different H.264 profile/level. Maybe the decoder chip in your phine doesn't support one of the combos? Could also happen with streaming randomly because with streaming the quality is determined automatically based on the available bandwidth. (between like 5-4 different options)


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

What quality setting in the app? There's nothing relating to quality there.

I got it to work sometimes if I start the recording first then watch it or tap on keep recording after the error and then watch. I don't think it's a codec issue with phone since it works fine with recorded shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The quality selection is only available when downloading. When streaming the quality is determined by the little boxes also ng the bottom that indicate your spped. You can see the actual encoding settings being used by these various settings by looking at the full system info page on another device or PC while the phone is streaming/downloading.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Varies, could be 3 or 5 bars. I only stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's possible one of the encoding params they use for one of those levels is not supported by the hardware decoder in your device. Seems unlimely, but possible.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Officially it's just not supported on rooted devices.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Works fine on my rooted s6, just have to record it first.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got this for the first time ever trying to watch the baseball playoff on FS1 (on a nexus 7). This is also the first time in a long time I let the app try to start the recording so it could stream it. I've never had a problem if I start the recording manually then go to My Shows and stream from there.


----------

